# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Dungeon/Subterranean Mapping >  WIP - Axe of the Dwarvish Lords (GIMPified)

## RaNaketh

As a learning exercise for GIMP and Dungeon mapping, I thought I'd re-create the maps one of my favourite adventures 'Axe of the Dwarvish Lords'.

It's a bit of a steep learning curve, with 14 maps overall and me a complete newbie to GIMP, but it's been fun so far! 

Note: All credit for this digital inspiration goes to WotC and the awesome team that put the adventure together in the first place. I'm just taking the old hand-drawn maps and digitising them for any gamers interested.

If you're trying to work out where the levels sit in the stronghold, use Map 3 - Cross Section as a guide and it'll all make more sense.

So here is what I'm up to so far - and all feedback is welcome and desired!

Map 1: Temple 


Map 2: Region - Can't quite get the height map working for the mountains & valleys as I like, but I'll come back to it once I've practiced more with GIMP.


Map 3: Stronghold Cross Section


Map 6: West Entrance (Level A)


Map 7: West Defences (Level B)


Map 8: East Entrance (Level C)


Map 9: The Citadel (Level D)


Map 10: Lower Mines (Level E1)


Map 11: Upper Mines (Level E2)


Map 10/11 Addition: Mine Key Guide


Map 12: Main Level (Level F) - OMG it's a very large WIP piece.... and I have since discovered my oval stadium should be a circle. Oh well, back to GIMP we go! :-)

----------


## RaNaketh

Well, after a few more tutorial views after some advice from ChickPea and some stair magic from RobA, I've completed the next level of the complex. I'm not 100% happy with the 'boulder field' that's meant to be outside the East Entrance, but just can't seem to blend it in with the rest of the map style... any tips?

Otherwise here it is.

Map 8: Level C, East Entrance


Next up will be Map 9: Level D, The Citadel - before I get into the really large Levels of F and H!

----------


## RaNaketh

As promised Map 9: Level D, The Citadel (it's a small map!)



Once the next two massive levels of F and H and the Generic Map Keys are done, my plan is to map into the levels the contents of each descriptor from the Adventure but we'll see what time permits! :-)

----------


## RaNaketh

Well work continues, I've mapped out the floor plan for Map 12: Level F, Main Level - it's pretty big! (and I got a little side-tracked on my Lost Forge idea). All the tutorials on this site are great and certainly wouldn't have reached where I have without their tips and tricks. Thanks all!

WIP - Map 12: Level F, Main Level

----------


## Lurid Rex

your "west entrance" looks eerily similar to the Horn Enclave Stronghold from the Aquisitions, Inc. series that premiered recently...

----------


## RaNaketh

> your "west entrance" looks eerily similar to the Horn Enclave Stronghold from the Aquisitions, Inc. series that premiered recently...


Interesting! The Axe of the Dwarvish Lords is an old adventure owned by Wizards that I'm re-mapping for fun, so wouldn't be surprised if they re-purpose the original - they are cool maps. 

But I'd never heard of the Acquisitions, Inc until just then? I looked them up, but how can you tell a map from a podcast, or is there a video somewhere that shows what they are playing on?

----------


## RaNaketh

Found it - love detective work.

Episode 4 - Acquisitions Incorporated The Series at the 9:05 minute mark shows a good version of the map they are playing on. It looks like they've taken the base map of AotDL (Map 6) and adjusted some of the southern rooms into a varied area of different room sizes (which makes better use of the space for adventure difference), and converted the guest quarters into a barracks in the North West corner. Not sure if they've chopped the lift and the stairs to make this a stand-alone adventure level, but they have definitely re-purposed the map. 

I'll be interested to see if the map they are playing on ends up in a new adventure somewhere!

----------


## Lurid Rex

> Found it - love detective work.
> 
> Episode 4 - Acquisitions Incorporated The Series at the 9:05 minute mark shows a good version of the map they are playing on. It looks like they've taken the base map of AotDL (Map 6) and adjusted some of the southern rooms into a varied area of different room sizes (which makes better use of the space for adventure difference), and converted the guest quarters into a barracks in the North West corner. Not sure if they've chopped the lift and the stairs to make this a stand-alone adventure level, but they have definitely re-purposed the map. 
> 
> I'll be interested to see if the map they are playing on ends up in a new adventure somewhere!


Actually epsiode 2 at about 0:50 there is almost complete coverage of the map.

----------


## RaNaketh

> Actually epsiode 2 at about 0:50 there is almost complete coverage of the map.


Wow, it's the same base map alright. They've definitely modified it a bit, but the overall structure is the same! They've pulled the stairs and elevator and made some of the old guest suits into a Forge. But it's certainly recognisable. Nice find Lurid!

----------


## RaNaketh

I'm a little distracted with my other two fun projects, but I still have this one bubbling along. I'll hopefully have an update later this week for any gamers wanting a large dungeon map.
Ra.

----------


## RaNaketh

Ok, I've updated my first entry with all the completed levels of the project, and also my active Map 12 if anyone just wants an empty (at the moment) huge Dwarven complex for their campaigns.

More to come...as time permits!

----------

